# China mourns death of master calligrapher.



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20050701/lf_afp/afplifestylechinaart_050701141517



> Chinese intellectuals and art connoisseurs are mourning the passing of master calligrapher Qi Gong at the age of 93, state media reported.
> 
> "His passing is a great loss to China, and to the world of traditional art and calligraphy," Wu Shuqing, a leading art critic, was quoted as saying by the China Daily.
> 
> ...


  (Not sure where the best place for this is--The Library seemed a reasonable place for calligraphy .)


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 3, 2005)

.

Calligraphy is so lovely - watching a talented person write is really amazing.


----------

